# Season Synopsis



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I started my new quest, bowhunting, October of this year. I held off buying a oos tag in MN due to the cost of the license. I really wanted a way to extend my season into late November and December. Thanks to all the guys on this site that have helped me with all the little tips I have recieved. I passed on a ton of deer early in the year, October and Nov. I passed not only on mature does but some smaller bucks. I even passed a lot of 4 x 4's that were decent deer. I did, however want to hunt into December. I looked forward to the snow on the ground so I held off. I would have shot a larger buck only early in the year. Once December started, the deer were a bit tougher to pattern and I never really got into seeing large numbers of deer per night like I was in October and November. Back then I was seeing 20 a night!!! I finally got the pattern down with a few weeks left in the season and then I took a fe wextra days in late Nov. (storm wrecked that, stayed home with the kids) and over Christmas break. I never saw a mature doe that didn't spook on the draw. The ones I would have shot got a little too close and I couldn't draw back without them seeing me. I did see one buck that was a decent one but it was a little bit out of range and I had the chance to shoot several yearlings that were the size of a german shepard or smaller that I passed on, the last one being with about 30 minutes left in the season on Dec 31st. I really didn't feel like taking such a small deer with Venison already in the freezer from the gun season.
Anyway, sorry about all the ramblings, but I wanted to thank the guys that have helped me with my new addiction as my wife calls it!!! Thanks.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I tried bow hunting a little but I freaked out and couldn't pull my bow back when I had a shot. No **** my brain was saying pull and my arms were not moving its kinda funny thinking back on it but dats why they play da game. Oh well just wasn't for me I guess.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dan,Those old grandma doe's have to be the smartest deer in the herd.They are allways the first one's to stomp and blow at you.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Dosch, haha my first time a couple years back, I hear the buck coming so I drew the bow. BIG mistake. I dont know how long I held the 75lb compound back. But it took him a long time to come. Arms were so tired, after I shot i sat in my stand for 20 minutes, knowing the deer was dead right below my stand. Then it was on to dragging. WORTH IT. keep trying


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Dan

I hate to be the one to break it to you but the season was not over on the 31st

*From the NDGF Website*



> Deer Archery
> 
> 2005 season dates: Sept. 2, 2005 (noon) - Jan. 8, 2006. Licenses available from the department, Instant Licensing by Telephone, and county auditors and their license vendors. More about how to obtain licenses.


I am going to fill mine this weekend. It is "brown and its down" weekend :lol:

Get out there and Get er done!!!

:beer:

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Dan, that's a heck of a good year. You sure had a lot more chances at deer than I did when I started out. I ended up with an unfilled tag left in my wallet but that's ok with me. A lot of our snow melted from about 2 weeks of warmer, rainy weather, I don't even remember the last day the sun shined. It's been weird, I think the dog even started to shed.
One thing I've always loved about bowhunting is that "the kill" has a season but "the hunt" never really ends.
:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bob....This is MN, done on the 31st. I got fooled into thinking I had a ND spot to hunt and it never materialized so I never really even tried in ND this year. I will not make that mistake next year and I will find a decent spot in ND next year also. The wife should love that.... I spent enough time in MN this year.!!! :lol:

I am really hooked on archery. Even just target shooting is very addicting to me!!!!


----------

